
Introducing RackHD – Automate Bare Metal - jtroyer
http://blog.emccode.com/2015/12/08/introducing-rackhd-automate-bare-metal/
======
analognoise
Stopped reading at 'rock star developers'.

~~~
stephenr
Yeah. I was scanning the text, saw "EMC" and started having second thoughts,
"rock star developers" appeared and I just closed the tab.

I honestly don't understand the term "rock star developer".

Are they trying to imply that the developer is moody; makes ridiculous demands
like "i need a bowl of 271 all-blue M&Ms on my desk each day at precisely
11:12:13 AM"; cannot be trusted with hotel fixtures and furniture; is almost
certainly an alcoholic and/or drug addict; will have on average 3 well
publicised "shocker" moments that gain world wide media attention; expect to
have sex with multiple young fans?

I mean, I know the tech industry loves to re-invent words and terms just
because, but let's face it, rock stars _sometimes_ produce good music, and
almost always would make terrible friends, colleagues, employees or spouses.

